# Heartburn



## debodun (Dec 26, 2016)

I never remember a holiday season where I had so much heartburn. I especially feel it after I eat my own Chex party mix. I've made this other years an had no problem with it. I woke up the other night and it felt like I had sulfuric acid in the back of my throat and my esophagus was trying to push through my sternum. Now it hurts to swallow, especially warm beverages. I still feel it a little and it's worse if I lay down on my right side. I was to my gastroenterologist just a few months ago. He had me on Omeprazole for 90 days. I had gone off of it the second week in December, but now it's like I have rebound acid indigestion.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 26, 2016)

Lying down on my LEFT side seems to help if I have indigestion.  I always sleep on my left side.

Our bodies are NOT symmetrical.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 26, 2016)

debodun said:


> I never remember a holiday season where I had so much heartburn. I especially feel it after I eat my own Chex party mix. I've made this other years an had no problem with it. I woke up the other night and it felt like I had sulfuric acid in the back of my throat and my esophagus was trying to push through my sternum. Now it hurts to swallow, especially warm beverages. I still feel it a little and it's worse if I lay down on my right side. I was to my gastroenterologist just a few months ago. He had me on Omeprazole for 90 days. I had gone off of it the second week in December, but now it's like I have rebound acid indigestion.



I was trying some natural remedies, but had to go with Prilosec.  That is stomach acid, or bile which is suppose to be in your stomach to get the food ready to digest.  Anyway, Prilosec works for me.  But it shouldn't be taken long term I've read.  But it's important you not let that acid come up like that because if not treated, you can harm your esophogus.  Talk to your doc De


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 26, 2016)

Also I found sitting up, or at least propped up helped at night.  The reason for this happening is in the following info (I agree, but just my opinion).  I mean the Acid Reflux/heartburn:

http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-15235/the-real-cause-of-acid-reflux-what-to-do-about-it.html


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2016)

Be careful of the drugs used for heartburn. Those using PPI's  (proton pump inhibitors) like Prilosec and Protonix etc) have recently been found to cause stroke and kidney problems.

Omeprazole belongs to a class of drugs known as proton pump inhibitors (PPIs).

http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/15/health/heartburn-medication-stroke-risk/


A popular group of antacids known as proton pump inhibitors, or PPIs, used to reduce stomach acid and treat heartburn may increase the risk of ischemic stroke, according to preliminary research presented at the American Heart Association’s Scientific Sessions 2016. 
http://newsroom.heart.org/news/Xpopular-heartburn-medication-may-increase-ischemic-stroke-risk

also kidney problems-
https://www.drugwatch.com/proton-pump-inhibitors/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2016)

Good advice Rose, I try to avoid taking those types of pills too often, although I have some over the counter ones in my medicine chest for emergencies.  I've been using 1/2 tsp of baking soda in a small amount of water if I start to get heartburn, especially at night.  It will usually make you belch within five minutes and the heartburn will subside.  Of course if you have an issue with salt or have high blood pressure, it might not be wise to use that.

 I also take a small glass of Aloe Vera Juice (Lily of the Desert inner fillet), that helps with heartburn and soothes the esophagus, especially after an acid reflux event like Deb mentioned.  I still take Tums now and then, but much less than I used to, calcium carbonate isn't good to take.  I take a half cup of natural lemon water mixed with 1/3 tsp of baking soda each morning to make my body more alkaline and less acidic, and I think that's having a positive effect on my heartburn.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2016)

SB, what you said are exactly the alternatives I've read about; diluted lemon juice, baking soda in water (which I use once in a great while )and antacids like Tums, but everything in moderation. I have not read of the aloe vera however, thanks for the tip.

I forgot to add lansoprazole (Prevacid) and esomeprazole (Nexium) to the bad list:

Prilosec
Protonix
Prevacid
Nexium

Ask your doctor, but aside from other warnings, Famotidine aka Pepcid AC, doesn't seem to contain PPI's, at least I couldn't determine it did myself on the web.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 26, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Be careful of the drugs used for heartburn. Those using PPI's  (proton pump inhibitors) like Prilosec and Protonix etc) have recently been found to cause stroke and kidney problems.
> 
> Omeprazole belongs to a class of drugs known as proton pump inhibitors (PPIs).
> 
> ...



This is all true, but I had to do something.  It was keeping me awake, and I was afraid of my esophagus being damaged so I took the prilosec.  I had to learn about what the causes were so I could work on it.

I've worked on things to get my stomach acids back "in shape" so to speak.  I try to eat foods that are recommended to increase our stomach acids so things work better.  Age I guess, and genes differ.  I hope not to need the Prilosec/omeprazole eventually as I am afraid of the side-effects (possible) as well.

Occasional heartburn is one thing, but it can be so bad you are sitting up all night every night, because you don't know what it is that is causing it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes, I tried some alternatives which were soothing, milk helped a little, and if I used it before I ate, Apple Cider Vinegar.  But it honestly didn't stop it.  I had to learn what foods were making it worse, what time of day I was eating (can't eat late evening anymore).  Tomatos are supposedly bad for it.  There's more, but yes, I agree to do the research, explore your options, and hopefully have a wise doctor.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2016)

Denise, yes tomato-y things like pizza or spaghetti are bad at night, says my friend. Also donuts and other greasy things bother my son, especially donuts. Would you believe, if I eat a little ice cream and lie down, it bothers me later in the night.
I read alcohol does it, too.

Ask your doctor if Pepcid AC is safe for you (famotadine).


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2016)

While on the subject of esophageal things of sorts, those of you drinking apple cider vinegar for various "cures", please never ever take it unless *well* *diluted* and not on an empty stomach!

I know a nurse whose son was banging down shots of the stuff and ended up in the hospital with burned esophagus and stomach lining, said it will take the better part of a year on a bland diet to heal these linings.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 26, 2016)

I agree you can over-due anything rr, over-use.  I think the organic ACV tastes food enough not to dilute, but I wouldn't over use it  We have to use our heads, do the research.  I don't mean to ever tell anyone they "should" because I'm not a doctor.  Just think that researching alternatives, but being open to conventional meds is good


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 26, 2016)

All good advice above.  I'd also suggest you turn off your TV and your computer for a day or two.  And have a glass or three of Merlot.  

I'm not a Doctor but I played one as a kid......


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> All good advice above.  I'd also suggest you turn off your TV and your computer for a day or two.  And have a glass or three of Merlot.
> 
> I'm not a Doctor but I played one as a kid......



Sounds good to me!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 26, 2016)

I agree, and also, throw in a walk, even around the block.  The merlot is good for recovery  I recommend no more than two glasses (and 5 ounces I'm talking) because otherwise, there is a really, strong chance of an ailment known as "sh_t-faced" but this usually only occurs in light-weight, non-seasoned, Merlot drinkers.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 26, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> I agree, and also, throw in a walk, even around the block.  The merlot is good for recovery  I recommend no more than two glasses (and 5 ounces I'm talking) because otherwise, there is a really, strong chance of an ailment known as "sh_t-faced" but this usually only occurs in light-weight, non-seasoned, Merlot drinkers.



I have about 3 glasses from a bottle of Cabernet Sauvignon when thoroughly fed up with everything from A to Z or just want to relax but then I'm not a light weight in any way!  LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2016)

What my husband does is every evening before bed, he has one of those small lunchbox sized apples they sell in the supermarket, they can be either Pink Ladys, Granny Smith or other types.  He noticed a long time ago that when he ate one late in the day like that, he didn't have any heartburn at night, so now he does it all the time.  I'm not a big fruit eater, so I haven't wanted to try it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 27, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> What my husband does is every evening before bed, he has one of those small lunchbox sized apples they sell in the supermarket, they can be either Pink Ladys, Granny Smith or other types.  He noticed a long time ago that when he ate one late in the day like that, he didn't have any heartburn at night, so now he does it all the time.  I'm not a big fruit eater, so I haven't wanted to try it.



I read about the apples amongst some other natural remedies, but I never tried them yet.  I'm going down and buy some today Seabreeze.  About how long before actually lying down does he eat them, and does he eat any other foods say, after 6 or dinner-time?  It's hard not to eat a snack for me, but I won't if that's how he does it.  And is he able to sleep flat on his bed, I mean without being inclined in anyway.  Just want to be sure to do pretty much, exactly how he does it

Thanks much, I am so hoping it works because I do know all the warnings about the Prilosec.  I do think short-term use is ok, but I've been on them since August.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 27, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I have about 3 glasses from a bottle of Cabernet Sauvignon when thoroughly fed up with everything from A to Z or just want to relax but then I'm not a light weight in any way!  LOL



 I actually can't drink wine at all, or alcohol, because it made my GERDS worse.  I hope debodun is doing better with her heartburn.


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> I hope debodun is doing better with her heartburn.



Had a bad night - even the oatmeal didn't work. I have a tendency to roll over on my stomach when I am asleep and that seems to trigger a bout. I wake up with acid in the back of my throat and burning feeling under the sternum. I tried liquid antacid, oatmeal and water to try to dilute it. Last night nothing worked. Each recurrence seems to take longer from which to recover.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 27, 2016)

I wonder if one of those foam wedge things to lift the upper part of your body while sleeping would help? My husband uses one with good success.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00COOJLNC/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 27, 2016)

debodun said:


> Had a bad night - even the oatmeal didn't work. I have a tendency to roll over on my stomach when I am asleep and they seems to trigger a bout. I wake up with acid in the back of my throat and burning feeling under the sternum. I tried liquid antacid, oatmeal and water to try to dilute it. Last night nothing worked. Each recurrence seems to take longer from which to recover.



It's awful debodun, I can totally sympathize.  Can you get to your doctor?  I would do that if you are able.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 27, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> I wonder if one of those foam wedge things to lift the upper part of your body while sleeping would help? My husband uses one with good success.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00COOJLNC/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I does help to sit up, or be inclined. I've done that too, but have a hard time because I'll roll off or whatever.


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2016)

I can't sleep sitting up, unfortunately.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> I read about the apples amongst some other natural remedies, but I never tried them yet.  I'm going down and buy some today Seabreeze.  About how long before actually lying down does he eat them, and does he eat any other foods say, after 6 or dinner-time?  It's hard not to eat a snack for me, but I won't if that's how he does it.  And is he able to sleep flat on his bed, I mean without being inclined in anyway.  Just want to be sure to do pretty much, exactly how he does it
> 
> Thanks much, I am so hoping it works because I do know all the warnings about the Prilosec.  I do think short-term use is ok, but I've been on them since August.



He usually eats one anytime between dinner and bedtime, he says the sour apples work much better than the sweet ones.  He does have other snacks at that time too, besides the apple.  He does lie flat and we both agree that lying on the left side is better for heartburn than lying on the right side, neither of us sleep on our backs or stomach all night.  No incline, he doesn't even like using two pillows.  Not everything works for everybody, but good luck!  Always wise to avoid the pills, either prescription or over the counter.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2016)

Half a teaspoon full  of  baking soda  in a glass of water  will  cure indigestion  by the time you put the glass down.

That followed by a good healthy  burp.  Try it;  uou'll like it.


----------



## Lon (Dec 27, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Half a teaspoon full  of  baking soda  in a glass of water  will  cure indigestion  by the time you put the glass down.
> 
> That followed by a good healthy  burp.  Try it;  uou'll like it.



Baking soda always worked for me too. Since having my gall bladder & stone removed 35 years ago I haven't had heart burn since. The stone was as big as a quail egg. It was no doubt all baking soda.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm not sure all the different thing tied in with Gerds, or even "types" of heartburn.  Mine can be felt coming up in my esophogus, very uncomfortable, and my doc actually calls it Acid Reflux.  If it's so bad it gets up to my throat, it burns as Debodun mentioned.  I will keep the baking soda in mind, and today I bought Braeburn apples.  I didn't know what to get, but got lucky according to Seabreezes description of "the more sour the better" because the pic below shows braeburn coming in 3rd from the most sour. Thanks to all, and I am trying a night without the Prilosec.  I hope Debodun finds some relief, and lets us know too:







The spectrum of apple flavors">


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2016)

Braeburn, Pink Lady and Granny Smith are the best Denise.  I've had that horrible acid reflux at times too, they say if the burning is too frequent it can give you cancer of the esophagus.  Thanks for the chart, heartburn or not, our favorites have always been those three.  The aloe vera juice did help a lot to soothe my throat on more than one occasion.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 27, 2016)

here's some descriptions for heartburn/acid reflux/Gerds:

http://www.healthline.com/health/gerd/heartburn-vs-acid-reflux#GERD4


----------



## boaterboi (Dec 27, 2016)

I've had bad heartburn too the last few weeks. Maybe the pressures of the holidays can cause it. I don't know. I do know I'm in trouble if I run out of ant-acids!


----------



## boaterboi (Dec 27, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> All good advice above.  I'd also suggest you turn off your TV and your computer for a day or two.  And have a glass or three of Merlot.
> I'm not a Doctor but I played one as a kid......



Easy for you to say. You're in Hawaii and we are freezing our butts off in the north! Still good advice. Keep Rolaids handy too. Mele Kalikimaka.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2016)

boaterboi said:


> Easy for you to say. You're in Hawaii and we are freezing our butts off in the north! Still good advice. Keep Rolaids handy too. Mele Kalikimaka.



I think it does help to be in Hawaii Boaterboi! :sunglass:


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2016)

boaterboi said:


> I've had bad heartburn too the last few weeks. Maybe the pressures of the holidays can cause it.



I think it was more the pressures of rich food I am not used to eating. I just am curious what that would bother me this year - I eat cookies and Chex party mix other years without a problem.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 29, 2016)

You might want to try a bland diet for a while to give your stomach and esophagus time to heal.  Also you might want to try putting the wedge under your mattress so you can't roll off it or come up with some other way of elevating the head of your bed. Probiotics may also help. Eat lightly in the evening and don't snack before bed. I'm a bit skeptical of the benefits of vinegar. It is an acidic fluid and more likely to add to the problem. Most of all you need to discuss this with your Doc. There are many medical problems that can be associated with this - especially if you are having genuine pain.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 29, 2016)

The problem with PPI's (like Prilosec or others) is that they can have a boomerang effect. After this asking them for a while the heartburn is even worse when you stop. My husband's doctor upped his dose to twice a day and it still wasn't always getting rid of the heartburn. He finally stopped taking them and got a wedge thing to sleep on and increased his intake of fruits and vegetables and cut down on meat and acid producing foods. He drinks a Throat Coat tea https://www.amazon.com/Traditional-...TF8&qid=1483001731&sr=8-4&keywords=Throat+tea a couple times per day, including before bedtime. All of these things have helped more than the Prilosec. He still occasionally used an antacid like Tums.

There have been studies that show that long term use of PPI's can block the absorption of certain vitamins and minerals that need stomach acid to process. That was one of the reasons my husband wanted to get off of them. Here's one article that discusses that, but you can do a a Google search and find many more, some more technical than this one. http://www.lifeextension.com/magazine/2013/6/nutritional-dangers-of-acid-reflux-medications/page-01


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2016)

I wanted to let everyone know, especially seabreeze, that the apples before bed, and, drinking 2 tbsp of organic Apple cider Vinegar before my dinner at 6 (about 30 min before) I have not had heartburn for 2 nights now.  I was having it every night, and it didn't matter what I was eating.  I think it can be stress induced as well.  The ACV can harm your teeth because of "it's" acidity, so you can try it with a straw.

I am knocking on wood, because I was also told the prilosec could get me through until my esophogus healed, and it seems maybe I'm not going to get heartburn now.  But we'll see.  I bought the braeburn, but I also had the super all green ones, 2 of those so ate a small one last night.  Hope someone else might be helped by seabreezes suggestion of the apples.  I may not need to do the ACV at all, I'm going to try that tonight, just the apple


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow Seabreeze, 4 nights now, free of acid reflux!!  Can't thank you enough for telling me about the apples, and also, the encouragement I got from those that spoke against the prilosec.  I can't say it didn't help me get past damaging my esophogus, but I did only take 2 prescriptions of it (2 months worth).  

I don't eat after 6, except for the apple, usually about 1-2 hours before bed.  Getting used to that healthier snack to  But I am eating some foods I was told not to in some articles like tomatoes.  Had spicy tacos last night Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank you so much Denise for your update, very encouraging!  I don't like eating fruit, but I've resigned myself to eating at least one lunchbox sized apple every evening, just started last night but ended up taking some baking soda later on anyway.  I won't give up and keep having them to give them a real chance to work.  Soooo much more healthy than taking other things!


----------



## boaterboi (Dec 31, 2016)

If it's just a short term problem there is no need for potent drugs. Just make sure you have some ant-acids handy!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2016)

True, good to have a backup plan for sure.  Like I mentioned, so far so good.  I haven't changed my diet, that surprises me the most.  But I am sticking to the apples for late-eve snacks.  That's hard to do, as I like other things better.  But I will try anything healthy, to avoid the prilosec  I have a few things I gathered when I was trying to battle it without prilosec.  So will definitely take your advie boaterboi


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 31, 2016)

I have a hiatal hernia and a small duodenal ulcer which causes heartburn.. The doctor put me on Nexium. When I saw the price of that stuff I didn't buy it. My cousin gave me a few of his. I was so glad he did because I had a terrible reaction from it. Now I do my own thing. I buy whatever o.t.c. antacids that are on sale. Also found Ranitidine,acid reducer, Walmart brand helps. The other usual precautions, for me, is hit or miss. I also found that if heart burn wakes me up during the night I sip water. Maybe it dilutes the acid, I really don't know.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2017)

Ruth, I've heard it recommended to drink a glass of water at night if you start to get heartburn, I've done it before and it does seem to help.  Update on the apple - I had a whole small Granny Smith last evening again.  For dinner last night I had homemade nachos with guacamole, pasteries and also had a glass of wine before the apple.  I didn't have any heartburn at all, and it's the first night in awhile I haven't had to wake up and take the baking soda in water, aloe vera juice or tums....so I feel hopeful.  Hubby still eats one each night and rarely uses the baking soda or aloe.

I remember as a kid my mother often taking antacids, Titralac brand that had aluminum in it.   In her later years she had some esophagus problem, weakened and caused coughing while eating.  My sister is now taking daily prescription acid reducers for her heartburn and esophagus problems.  I probably have something similar going on, but want to try and deal with it myself more naturally, at least not pop prescription drugs every day that aren't healthy for me.


----------



## oldman (Jan 3, 2017)

If I am going to eat spicy foods, like Italian, I take Omeprazole, 20mgs. capsule that I get from my doctor with an Rx. Works great every time. You can buy this over the counter, but I would recommend getting a script from your doctor and have your Plan D pay for it. The script version is also more effective. (My wife takes 40mgs.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2017)

Two more nights eating a granny smith apple in the evening, and amazingly enough, no heartburn, no need for Tums or baking soda.  I'll keep this up, although I know that it might not work every night.  But I want to avoid taking the pills, I understand they are not good to take especially on a regular basis.  I've read that we need some stomach acids for digestion and to keep the bad bacteria in control, those that take those pills lose the good bacteria that's important for health.  Taking probiotics or eating yogurt can help with the beneficial flora, also helps with heartburn.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 3, 2017)

Protonix works for me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 8, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Two more nights eating a granny smith apple in the evening, and amazingly enough, no heartburn, no need for Tums or baking soda.  I'll keep this up, although I know that it might not work every night.  But I want to avoid taking the pills, I understand they are not good to take especially on a regular basis.  I've read that we need some stomach acids for digestion and to keep the bad bacteria in control, those that take those pills lose the good bacteria that's important for health.  Taking probiotics or eating yogurt can help with the beneficial flora, also helps with heartburn.



Far Out Seabreeze!  Mine is still working too! I found out that the "greenies" are a bit toooooo sour for me but I have to eat them up since I bought a whole bag, lol! The braeburns work great for me so I'll get those next time  So glad this is working for 2 of us anyway, 3 counting your hubby.  Thank him for being a very, good, guinea pig for us!!layful:  Well, let's say "example" LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 8, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> Far Out Seabreeze!  Mine is still working too! I found out that the "greenies" are a bit toooooo sour for me but I have to eat them up since I bought a whole bag, lol! The braeburns work great for me so I'll get those next time  So glad this is working for 2 of us anyway, 3 counting your hubby.  Thank him for being a very, good, guinea pig for us!!layful:  Well, let's say "example" LOL



It's still working for me Denise, in fact I have an organic Granny Smith apple from a bag I bought from Walmart in front of me now.  I also bought a bag of small Pink Ladys from Walmart, and that's what my hubby's been eating. I think after I'm done with the Granny Smiths, I'll switch to Pink Ladys or Braeburns just for a change of pace.

  He's been giving me the 'I told you so', but that's okay, he did tell me for a long long time, and I always poo poo'd the idea telling him that just because it works for him doesn't mean it works for everybody...but in all honesty, I just didn't want to start eating apples every day.  I've never been big into fruits or veggies, I just force eat them sometimes because I know they're good for me.


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 8, 2017)

​Most any apple works for me. Glad to see it is working for other people too.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 9, 2017)

Citygirl said:


> ​Most any apple works for me. Glad to see it is working for other people too.



I'm still blown away how great these work.  

I sure love your little avatar, cutest one I've seen in a long time denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2017)

Just finished my nightly Granny Smith apple and have used Pink Ladys too, still working like a charm and plan to continue, it saves me from taking Tums or those OTC pills that are so unhealthy.  I have taken baking soda a couple of nights too, but I'm okay with that, help when I need it and alkalizes the body, another plus.  No health issues that I can't take sodium.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 21, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just finished my nightly Granny Smith apple and have used Pink Ladys too, still working like a charm and plan to continue, it saves me from taking Tums or those OTC pills that are so unhealthy.  I have taken baking soda a couple of nights too, but I'm okay with that, help when I need it and alkalizes the body, another plus.  No health issues that I can't take sodium.



Fabulous Seabreeze!! I am still going strong too.  My last bag was Braeburn but I am going to do some Pink Lady's as well next  What's neat is I am satisfied with the apple for my nightly snack.  I don't want anything else or crave anything else so far  No prilosec still, not a one after that first day.  My sis just asked me about it tonight on the phone and I was telling how well you and your hubby are doing.  She knows I got started thanks to you guys  She wants her friend to start but he hasn't yet.  We are fortunate, not just that it works for us, but that we went ahead and tried it

ttyl, denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2017)

Sounds great Denise, I agree it also satisfies as an evening snack so that's good too.  Took me a looooong time to cave and try it, not into eating many fruits especially before bed, but it's becoming a habit.  Also I get up to use the bathroom less at night and I think that's because the pills were dehydrating me, so another added benefit.  Hubby's a believer, takes them religiously.


----------



## Peanut (Jan 23, 2017)

Debodun,

Have you tried not eating for three hours prior going to bed? that usually helps me. Sometimes i also use a teaspoon of bicarb soda with a little honey, that tends to ease the acid reflux other than that a glass of milk is said to help with the acid reflux as it lines the stomach and stops the burning. I hope all is well. all the best.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 29, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sounds great Denise, I agree it also satisfies as an evening snack so that's good too.  Took me a looooong time to cave and try it, not into eating many fruits especially before bed, but it's becoming a habit.  Also I get up to use the bathroom less at night and I think that's because the pills were dehydrating me, so another added benefit.  Hubby's a believer, takes them religiously.



Yes, best evening snack I could eat.  Also, I had run out of apples and actually was going to skip it altogether for a night, but read online about applesauce helping as well.  So I had about a cup of my Seneca "no sugar added" I get at our Grocery Outlet.  No heartburn, and I had chili with all the fixins for dinner about 6 o'clock.  At the applesauce an hour or so before lying down

I have a bag of Pink Lady's I got yesterday and love them.  I had a fuji the other evening while down at my neighbors, no heartburn.  Maybe it's gone, but I love the apples in the evening now so just in the habit I guess.  What a relief though, plus the extra benefits of apples  This is the best thread I could have found, I suffered a lot with GERDS/Acid Reflux/heartburn.  There are differences I know, but whatever, it's gone now. Or I'm at least keeping it from happening


----------



## rt3 (Jan 29, 2017)

mechanical abrasive action of foods causes stomach acid as well as the ph of the food itself. H2 blockers, combined with Benadryl work well, without the side effect profile of PPIs. The benadryl  (H1 blocker) blocks the chemical breakdown of the H2 by blocking cytochrome p450 and causes drowsiness by itself. Perhaps you should also check with your doc. about getting a script for an H3 blocker, something like
reglan to increase stomach motility, and possibly a H5 blocker like Zofran. 

Once the circadian rhythm is upset and cortisol gets into the picture it becomes more difficult. it effectively blocks the movement of serotonin to the brain (serotonin is one of the H drugs). another suggestion is use of melatonin as a mediator. This is were Zofran gets into the cycle.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 29, 2017)

Here's what seems to be an objective view, I could be wrong, but it was a good read for me, maybe for someone else to add to what RT3 said:

http://www.healthline.com/health/digestive-health/apples-and-acid-reflux#Overview1


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2017)

Denise, rt3's info is over my head, lol.  I noticed your article said that the tart apples were bad for heartburn, but I guess there are all different opinions out there and different things work for different people, that's for sure.  Here's a page that says the tart Granny Smiths are good for heartburn. http://www.healthyanswers.com/healthy-aging/digestive-health/2010/03/say-goodbye-to-acid-reflux-2/

I have to say that I've been eating either a Pink Lady or Granny Smith and most nights don't need anything else.  A half teaspoon of baking soda along with that now and then, but not nearly as much as I used to need it.  Haven't touched a Tums or heartburn pill since I started this, so that's a big improvement for me personally. :apple:



> *Banish Acid Reflux with Natural Remedies
> 
> *​ As I tell my patients, preventing acid reflux needs to be done on  both a long and short-term basis. In the long-term, avoid, or limit, the  unhealthy offenders listed above. In the short-term, these easy-to-do,  simple, natural remedies can help you get through a bout of excess acid!
> 
> ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey Seabreeze, 

Was glad to read you are still doing great with the apples  Metoo!!  I try to eat by 6, but many nights I don't eat until like 7:30 or as late as 8!  But I just wait an hour (ballpark) then eat my apple, then wait another hour before I lie down.  I haven't had not one "attack" see we started!!

In fact, I haven't had any stomach issues, or digestive I guess you would call them.

I didn't see RT3's post but I'll check it out.  If you can't figure it, doubt if I can either than, lol.  I wish I'd kept the article on the apples that are "supposedly" best but like someone else mentioned, any apples are fine.  I buy both what I can afford, and also, it's not always easy to find the smaller ones.  If I buy big'uns, I have to save half for next night but no big deal I guess  They do turn a little brown sometimes if I'm too lazy to put them in water and a little salt.

I've eaten Fuji's and no issues with them, all good, and I like the sweetness.  I do love Pink Lady's, but this last bag of braeburn seems reeeeeeeeeeally sourslayful: but I'll survive, and get a bit sweeter next time.  The last bag of braeburns I had weren't that sour??  Maybe time of year.

So glad to her you're still off the OTC or scripts, I haven't touched a Prilosec, way grateful for this thread denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2017)

That's great to hear Denise, to your health! :cheers:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 17, 2017)

rt3 said:


> mechanical abrasive action of foods causes stomach acid as well as the ph of the food itself. H2 blockers, combined with Benadryl work well, without the side effect profile of PPIs. The benadryl  (H1 blocker) blocks the chemical breakdown of the H2 by blocking cytochrome p450 and causes drowsiness by itself. Perhaps you should also check with your doc. about getting a script for an H3 blocker, something like
> reglan to increase stomach motility, and possibly a H5 blocker like Zofran.
> 
> Once the circadian rhythm is upset and cortisol gets into the picture it becomes more difficult. it effectively blocks the movement of serotonin to the brain (serotonin is one of the H drugs). another suggestion is use of melatonin as a mediator. This is were Zofran gets into the cycle.



Is this by chance a hard way of saying "as we get older, our bodies become depleted of things like stomach acid to get the food digestible and distributed"?  My understanding is that it's been sort of a myth that heartburn/acid reflux/Gerds is "too much" acid in our tummies but now I believe that it is lack of.  So the acidity of an apple gets our tummies back in balance??

It seems that's what I read in an article.  Also, I eat all the foods I previously ate, tomatoes, things I had read elsewhere I was supposed to give up.  Well, whatever works for each of us at least there seems to be something to cure it.  Unlike tinnitus which is a whole other topic

PS I don't want to forget what I've hear about acid reflux condition that causes a sort of "door" from closing like it should between the esophegas and the stomach, causing food mixed with stomach acids to find it's way back up into our esophagas, ouch


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2017)

I've had reflux sometimes over the years and it's terrible and painful in the chest and throat.  They say it can cause cancer of the esophagus if allowed to irritate the delicate tissues.  That's when i started having the Aloe Vera handy in the fridge, after an episode of reflux when I was chewing Tums and drinking water with no relief, the Aloe did seem to cool and soothe, as much as it could anyway.  Still lay on my left side at the beginning of any sign of heartburn, much better than the right side.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2017)

I've been eating a small apple in the evening now for around 4 months, been sticking to the organic Pink Lady apples from Walmart because they are small and not quite as tart as the Granny Smiths.  I can honestly say that after popping Tums like candy for years and overdoing it on the over the counter acid reducers, I've only taken one Tums since I started this.

I've taken the baking soda at night during this time maybe 5 times at the most, pretty good for me.  My husband is also doing the apple thing like he's been for years, really works.  Sometimes when I first go to bed I feel like some heartburn might be coming on, but if I just give it a few minutes and try to ignore it....the feeling always passes.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 23, 2017)

The secret to getting rid of heartburn is to understand it.  What causes it and then stay away from the cause.

It used to be called acid indigestion.  It can be really debilitating.  

It really can only be treated properly by a doctor.  With every drug there is a downside.

The warning that comes with the prescription states that your doctor believes the benefits outweigh the risks.

For me?  Small meals during the day instead of regulated ones.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> It really can only be treated properly by a doctor.  With every drug there is a downside.
> The warning that comes with the prescription states that your doctor believes the benefits outweigh the risks.



I disagree and agree.  I disagree that heartburn can only be treated properly by a doctor, because the first thing they do is give you a script for acid blocking drugs and tell you to take 2 or 3 a day.  Sure they relieve the symptoms, while destroying your beneficial natural stomach acids, etc.

  I agree with every prescription drug there is a downside, in the case of acid blockers, there are many downsides.  The warnings that come with these drugs have nothing to do with the doctor believing anything, they are mandated to cover the big pharmaceutical companies by being more transparent about the dangers of their drugs.  Of course, some drugs are necessary for people with certain diseases and conditions, but the over-prescribing of drugs is doing much more harm than good. https://www.liverdoctor.com/how-safe-is-your-stomach-acid-blocking-medication/




> Proton pump inhibitors are some of the most widely prescribed drugs  in the world. Some common brands include Losec, Zoton, Nexium, Pariet  and Prevacid. These drugs are given for conditions such as reflux,  heartburn, stomach and intestinal ulcers, as well as the treatment of  Helicobacter pylori infection of the stomach.
> 
> 
> When these drugs are prescribed, most patients end up taking them for  the rest of their life. Is this really necessary or safe? Emerging  research is showing some frightening consequences of their long term  use.
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 24, 2017)

> I disagree and agree. I disagree that heartburn can only be treated properly by a doctor, because the first thing they do is give you a script for acid blocking drugs and tell you to take 2 or 3 a day. Sure they relieve the symptoms, while destroying your beneficial natural stomach acids, etc.



The beneficial natural stomach acids are what is causing the problem in the first place. They must be blocked off before they cause more damage to your esophagus which is extremely difficult to cure because you must eat to survive.

If you don't believe in a treatment, why go to a doctor in the first place?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> The beneficial natural stomach acids are what is causing the problem in the first place. They must be blocked off before they cause more damage to your esophagus which is extremely difficult to cure because you must eat to survive.
> 
> If you don't believe in a treatment, why go to a doctor in the first place?



Low stomach acid causes all the problems, and I don't believe in the treatment or go to any doctors for it.  Why should I when it's healthier to eat and apple daily or take some baking soda in water occasionally to solve the problem?  Even rare use of the over the counter antacids is okay if needed, but the over-prescribing of the harmful acid blocking drugs the medical industry push is the worst you can do for your body, in my opinion.  It's okay if people want to take drugs for heartburn from the doctor, their choice, I know a couple.  https://www.sott.net/article/265343-The-truth-about-stomach-acid-Why-low-stomach-acid-is-jeopardizing-your-health




> If you have ever watched television during the weeknight evening hours  or had your regular radio programming interrupted by some messages from  the sponsors, it is likely that you have been inundated with a slew of  advertisements for antacids and acid-suppressing drugs, including the  "purple pill" (Nexium), Prilosec, Prevacid, Pepcid AC, Zantac, and  numerous other medications that lower stomach acid. Understandably, you  may be under the impression that the symptoms of heartburn, indigestion,  and gastrointestinal acid reflux disease (GERD) are caused by too much  stomach acid. As acid-suppressing drugs are among the most commonly used





> prescription and over-the-counter  medications, the pharmaceutical companies are banking on acceptance of  the idea that stomach acid is something that needs to be kept in check.  However, in the reality that is not controlled by the powerful  pharmaceutical industry and the conventional medical system (both of  which have an interest in keeping you ill and dependent on medications),  *stomach acid is not something to be feared!* It is much more likely that your symptoms are being caused by *low* stomach acid, instead of an overproduction of stomach acid.
> 
> Why stomach acid is important
> 
> ...





> Breakdown of proteins into a form that they can be digested (called proteolysis).
> Activation of the enzyme pepsin, which is responsible for protein digestion.
> Inhibiting the growth of microorganisms that enter the body through food to prevent infection.
> Signaling when the food (referred to as chyme) is ready to leave  the stomach and move into the small intestine for continued digestion.
> ...


----------



## Lara (Apr 25, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> ...I don't believe in the treatment or go to any doctors for it.  Why should I when it's healthier to eat an apple daily or take some baking soda in water occasionally to solve the problem?  Even rare use of the over the counter antacids is okay if needed, but the over-prescribing of the harmful acid blocking drugs the medical industry push is the worst you can do for your body, in my opinion...


Amen and amen.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 25, 2017)

I agree with daily living and the home cures.

What I am talking about is when it becomes chronic and serious.

All the baking soda in the world will not solve the problem and in fact might make it worse.  Mixing baking soda with acid causes a gaseous reaction which then causes burbing and moves the food up the tract.

Is acid reflux the same as GERD?
Answers from Michael F. Picco, M.D.

Acid reflux and gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD) are closely related, but the terms don't necessarily mean the same thing.

Acid reflux is the backward flow of stomach acid into the esophagus — the tube that connects the throat and stomach. Acid reflux is more specifically known as gastroesophageal reflux. During an episode of acid reflux, you may taste regurgitated food or sour liquid at the back of your mouth or feel a burning sensation in your chest (heartburn).

Sometimes acid reflux progresses to GERD, a more severe form of reflux. The most common symptom of GERD is frequent heartburn. Other signs and symptoms may include regurgitation of food or sour liquid, difficulty swallowing, coughing, wheezing, and chest pain — especially while lying down at night.

If you have occasional acid reflux, lifestyle changes can help. Lose excess weight, eat smaller meals, and avoid foods that seem to trigger heartburn — such as fried or fatty foods, chocolate, and peppermint. Avoiding alcohol and nicotine may help, too.

If necessary, occasional acid reflux can be treated with over-the-counter medication, including:

    Antacids, such as Tums
    H-2-receptor blockers, such as cimetidine (Tagamet HB) or famotidine (Pepcid AC)
    Proton pump inhibitors, such as omeprazole (Prilosec OTC)

If you suspect that you have GERD, your signs and symptoms worsen, or you experience nausea, vomiting or difficulty swallowing, talk to your doctor. Prescription medications may help. In a few cases, GERD may be treated with surgery or other procedures.

With

Michael F. Picco, M.D.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/heartburn/expert-answers/heartburn-gerd/faq-20057894


----------



## Wintermint (Apr 25, 2017)

This is a long shot, but do you smoke? I used to get a lot of heartburn and acid reflux when I did. When I quite smoking many years ago now it went overnight. I don't think I've had it more than once or twice since.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2017)

Wintermint said:


> This is a long shot, but do you smoke? I used to get a lot of heartburn and acid reflux when I did. When I quite smoking many years ago now it went overnight. I don't think I've had it more than once or twice since.



No Wintermint, I don't smoke but I do eat some spicy foods at times that may cause heartburn.  Luckily it hasn't been an issue for me in months now, following my simple practice.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 27, 2017)

Interesting topic.  

There is a difference between alleviating the symptoms and seeking a complete cure if the problem persists to the point where one is not enjoying life.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 27, 2017)

this  is why doctors dont want you looking thinks up on the cp you can get idears from other people that works --they cant write out a prescription  for you and get a kick back----i had one docttor tell me i need to stay off the cp -------i dont think so


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 27, 2017)

twinkles said:


> this  is why doctors dont want you looking thinks up on the cp you can get idears from other people that works --they cant write out a prescription  for you and get a kick back----i had one docttor tell me i need to stay off the cp -------i dont think so



What is a cp?


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 27, 2017)

Question for our commentators?

If it's called Acid Reflux why are some claiming low stomach acids are the cause?

In my opinion it's the exact opposite. That's why over the counter stuff like baking soda and Tums work. They counteract the high acid content.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> What is a cp?



It looks to me like she meant PC, personal computer.



Camper6 said:


> If it's called Acid Reflux why are some claiming low stomach acids are the cause?
> 
> In my opinion it's the exact opposite. That's why over the counter stuff like baking soda and Tums work. They counteract the high acid content.



Low stomach acid is the cause of many health problems, stomach acid has an important function in our digestive system and that's why taking prescription drugs to lower the needed acids is harmful.  

In the case of Acid Reflux, from what I understand, the stomach acids are coming up through the esophagus when they shouldn't be.  If that happens then a way to relieve it quickly is baking soda or Tums (the lesser advisable choice).  http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...x-caused-by-too-little-acid-not-too-much.aspx








> It’s important to understand that  acid reflux is NOT a disease of too much acid being produced, but rather  it’s a condition related more commonly to hiatal hernia – a condition  in which the acid is coming out of your stomach, where it’s supposed to  remain.
> 
> 
> After food passes through your esophagus into your stomach, a  muscular valve called the lower esophageal sphincter (LES) closes,  preventing food or acid to move back up. Gastroesophageal reflux occurs  when the LES relaxes inappropriately, allowing acid from your stomach to  flow (reflux) backward into your esophagus.
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm afraid I can't agree with you when it comes to heartburn. It's only logical that excess stomach acid is causing the problem if antacids alleviate the distress.

Been there. Done that. No more sleeping with the 'dragon'

The Doctor is correct but the only way to stop hiatal hernia is with an operation. I saw a friend of mine deteriorate until he had the operation.

In the meantime millions take antacids every day .

Joseph Michael Mercola is an alternative medicine proponent, osteopathic physician, and web entrepreneur, who markets a variety of controversial dietary supplements and medical devices through his website, Mercola.com. Wikipedia


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I'm afraid I can't agree with you when it comes to heartburn. It's only logical that excess stomach acid is causing the problem if antacids alleviate the distress.



That's okay Camper, you don't have to agree with me at all, I'm not the type of person who needs to change anyone's personal opinions or convince them how to care for their bodies.  That's a very individual choice for all of us.

I have been very open minded for a long time now to alternative natural approaches to health and it has served me very well in my old age so far.  I do like to share what works for me and give some reasons why by linking to information or opinions that I agree with.  But like everything we research, we should all just utilize the info by taking what you need and leaving the rest.  I do that myself, I consider other people's advice, but I don't always take it.

More on stomach acid for anyone interested, Camper...you don't have to look.  http://www.anh-usa.org/acid-blockers-cause-brain-damage-kidney-disease-2/




> Scientists aren’t certain what causes acid reflux, but a leading  hypothesis is that it’s caused by a stomach environment that is not  acidic enough. The lack of acid in the stomach short-circuits the signal  needed to close the pyloric valve.
> 
> 
> Stomach pain apart from acid reflux may also be caused by a lack of  stomach acid. It sounds counterintuitive, but the lack of acid leads to  poor digestion, causing undigested food to ferment in the gut. This  leads to painful intestinal gas and other symptoms of “bad bacteria”  (such as _helicobacter_ bacteria) taking hold. Here, too, more acid, not less, will help.
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 28, 2017)

I got the cure. Say what you like about low stomach acid.


----------

